# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  Helping Designing a database for a baseball website

## amb1s1

I'm doing a project for learning programming in a python language with the django web framework. I don't know much about database and I don't really have to worry much because the django webframe handle almost everything. But, I do need to design the database and this is where I need help. I want a database for the baseball player bios like where they born, age, weight etc.. and for the stat, like how many hits, doubles, homer runs, etc... Base on my research I came with this design and I would like to know if it looks good, if not what should I change. This is what I came out :


```
Table Player: 
                  player_id 
                  mlb_id 
                  name 
                  last 
                  middle 
                  jersey_number 
                  weight 
                  height 
                  birth_date 
                  birth_city = foreignkey (Cityborn) 
                  birth_country= foreignKey(Countryborn) 
                  pro_debut_date 
                 Primary_position = foreignkey(Position) 
                  team_name = foreignKey (team) 
                  throws_arm = foreignKey(Throws) 
                  bats_arm = Foreying Key(Bats) 

table Cityborn: 
                  name: 


Table Countryborn: 
                  name: 

table Position: 
                  name: 


table team: 
                  name: 
                  shortname: 
                  city: 
                  state: 

table Throws: 
                  arm: 

table Bats: 
                  arm: 


table seasonstat: 
                  player = foreignkey(player_id) 
                  year: 
                  hits: 
                  doubles: 
                  homeruns: 
                  rbi: 
                  average: 

table seasontotal: 
                  player = foreignkey(player_id) 
                  year: 
                  hits: 
                  doubles: 
                  homeruns: 
                  rbi: 
                  average:
```

----------

